# Planted Tank Algae Problem



## Reef187 (Dec 3, 2018)

16g, 2 months old, ammo 0 , nitrite 0, nitrates 20. Weekly water changes 50%. Aq50 with phosban pad. Running co2.

Does anyone know what kind of algae is covering my plants? Thanks.￼￼￼


----------



## Reef187 (Dec 3, 2018)

Anyone had this problem before?


----------



## slipfinger (May 11, 2016)

Since this is a "newer" tank you for sure have some brown algae (Diatoms) which is super common in new takes. I am also suspecting you have some other algae going on as well. 

The more info you can give about your tank the better it is for users to help you.
1. Light cycle, how long?
2.Co2 cycle, how long, and do you know your pH drop? 
3. Current Fertilizer schedule? 

Once we get more specific info about your tank we can start to help you sort out where the issue might be coming from. My first observation is you need to up the water changes to 3 times a week a for a couple of weeks. I don't know your lighting schedule, but I am guessing it is going to need to be reduced.


----------



## Reef187 (Dec 3, 2018)

Lighting 8 to 6...co2 on half hour before lights..never checked on ph drop..and I fertilize after 50% water change.

Thinking of going back to reef tbh lol.


----------



## UraniumPotato (Sep 8, 2021)

That's black hair algae on your moneworts. I get them all the time. It appears to be the most prolific on moneyworts and Amazon swords. Unless you reduce lighting, you are going to need to get a clean up crew. 

In my 46 gallon, I have 7 Siamese/Chinese algae eaters. They do a very good job and cleaning the leaves and the stem.


----------



## Aquatic (Jul 30, 2021)

If you are beginning to see algae growing on different parts of the fish tank, then you must clean it at all costs. Remove rocks and scrub them, or you can scrape the glass. You can also vacuum the gravel when doing a water change.


----------



## UraniumPotato (Sep 8, 2021)

Aquatic said:


> If you are beginning to see algae growing on different parts of the fish tank, then you must clean it at all costs. Remove rocks and scrub them, or you can scrape the glass. You can also vacuum the gravel when doing a water change.


I've been keeping fish for almost a decade now, and have never been bother by algae, especially in the planted tank. May I ask why some people take algae so seriously? I mean, algae absorbs nitrate as well. And as long as you don't get an algae bloom, algae isn't that bad?


----------



## Aquatic (Jul 30, 2021)

UraniumPotato said:


> I've been keeping fish for almost a decade now, and have never been bother by algae, especially in the planted tank. May I ask why some people take algae so seriously? I mean, algae absorbs nitrate as well. And as long as you don't get an algae bloom, algae isn't that bad?


Having algae growth in your fish tank is not necessarily bad after all. It is a part of nature that shows that your fish tank is healthy and well-balanced. Only when the algae grow out of control and start covering all the parts of your fish tank that it can be hazardous to the fish and the tank. Once left unchecked, it can grow on the aquarium rocks, tank decorations, aquarium plants, and many more crucial parts of the fish tank.


----------

